# Beware of www.Pelletsdirect.com they are on the scam! price gouging-fixing?



## NoMoreOPEC (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi All,

In May I pre-ordered 4 Ton of *Lignetics *pellets from www.Pelletsdirect.com @ 259.00 ton they said they would deliver in July and gladly charged my credit card over the phone. Well July rolled around and www.Pelletsdirect.com did not deliver. I called them every two weeks and they never metioned they could not get pellets from *Lignetics *but www.Pelletsdirect.com told me they had a problem with there forklift or there truck was getting serviced stringing me along.

Today I recieved a letter from www.Pelletsdirect.com stating they have just been informed that Lignetics could not supply them with pellets. I called the CEO of Lignetics and he stated that in early July he was having production issues to www.Pelletsdirect.com and had informed his distributers of this.

I called another supplier today and can get all the pellets I want for $300.00 Ton. Can any one say price gouging-fixing? There seems to be a shortage in New England for $259 Ton but not for $300? How can www.Pelletsdirect.com run a business this way? Before I rant on to much I would just like to say Buyer Beware of www.Pelletsdirect.com they decieved and lied to me over the phone numerous times. www.Pelletsdirect.com will not return my calls to charge back my credit card either. I guess my next stop is the BBB, Media and MA Attorney General.

Good Day,

Greg


----------



## BubbRubb (Sep 16, 2008)

and your credit card company to dispute the charge


----------



## NoMoreOPEC (Sep 16, 2008)

It has been over 90 days since they charged my CC ....

-G


----------



## DiggerJim (Sep 16, 2008)

NoMoreOPEC said:
			
		

> There seems to be a shortage in New England for $259 Ton but not for $300?


I can sympathize with your experience with pelletsdirect.com but wanted to note that there's something of a shortage regardless of price here in the northeast. Theoretically, the price should keep going up until the demand/price curve crossed. I think we're at $300 now because that's what they can get, and until someone successfully tests at a higher price (like $325) this is the new "going price" around here. Depending on the price of oil & alternatives, that may go up or down. 

Your situation is precisely why most of these suppliers' "guarantees" don't mean squat. They can guarantee delivery but if their only downside is needing to return your money, there's no teeth. You're the one who is harmed. You lost the use of that money since the time you ordered it and now have to pay 40 or 50 bucks more per ton to get what you wanted. 

There are rules governing charging your credit card before delivery/shipment of goods. You might want to address that question with your bank when you call to dispute the charge. They may have violated the terms of their merchant agreement by charging you well in advance (and then not apprising you of the delays) and have certainly done so relative to the return of your money. 

Too bad it wasn't across state lines so you could get the Feds involved. There's a tangential claim for mail fraud if you get your credit card billing by mail, but it would be clearer if you were from out of state and ordered the pellets.

Good luck


----------



## NoMoreOPEC (Sep 16, 2008)

DiggerJim said:
			
		

> NoMoreOPEC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





There is NO shortage.

https://www.pelletsales.com/

269.00 Ton for LG's

If a suppler can not get the pellets fine I will take my money somewhere else. But do not lie to your customers!

Enough said...


----------



## DiggerJim (Sep 16, 2008)

NoMoreOPEC said:
			
		

> There is NO shortage.


Tell that to the customers of Home Depot, Lowes, Agway, TSC, Interstate Building Supply, etc. etc. etc. who would like to have pellets but can't get them because the suppliers are not committing to delivery. Many dealers will only sell to existing customers. Others will only sell to stove buyers. Both due to the lack of certainty on delivery of pellets to them from their suppliers. While it is true they are available in some places, they are not always available for any price in those places they have historically been generally available. That meets the definition of a commodity shortage. 

The $269/ton for LG pellets you link to actually turns out to be $308/ton delivered to my house in CT. That assumes they have the pellets and can deliver them. Pelletsdirect was (still is) advertising pellet availability. Lots of Internet sites are doing the same. Doesn't mean they're real. (Not implying that they're all scamming, just pointing out that a web page doesn't equal pellet availability.)


----------



## NoMoreOPEC (Sep 16, 2008)

DiggerJim said:
			
		

> NoMoreOPEC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is simple if you dont have the product dont take my money or return my money. www.pelletsdirect.com has been using my cash for 4 months I want it back.

-G


----------



## webbie (Sep 16, 2008)

Check carefully with your credit card company.
CC companies can "charge back" to the vendor at ANY time they want to.....as long as the vendor is still doing business. 

If the company is out of business, you are mostly out of luck....although your cc may have some hidden features you are not familiar with (guarantees). Call them soon and ask about all the options.

If they were a sponsor or advertiser here, I would go to bat for you, but I don't know those people or have any contacts there.


----------



## Souzafone (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your run around. On the flip side of the coin, I got 6 tons of Barefoots a couple of weeks ago from them and heard the same issue of broken down trucks, but they offered to send a different truck without a Hyster if I didn't want to wait (I didn't). Did they offer to substitute a different brand and credit you the difference? I pre-paid for the Barefoots about the same time you did at $229 / ton plus a flat $90 delivery fee. Hope you make out ok, hate to see someone taken advantage of due to the local feeding frenzy in the northeast.


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 16, 2008)

NoMoreOPEC said:
			
		

> DiggerJim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My feeling is, "If you don't have the product I want, WHY would I be stupid enough to give you my money"? Guess I can't see why you blame them for taking what you were willing to give. I don't make a habit of giving away my stuff to strangers, guess that's just me.


----------



## NoMoreOPEC (Sep 16, 2008)

Business Ethics 
Most people involved in business—whether functioning as a small business owner, employee, or chief executive officer of a multinational company—eventually face ethical or moral dilemmas in the workplace. Such dilemmas are usually complex, for they force the person making the decision to weigh the benefits that various business decisions impart on individuals (including him or herself) and groups with the negative repercussions that those same decisions usually have on other individuals or groups. LaRue Hosmer, a business ethics expert who teaches at the University of Michigan, observed that reaching a "right" or "just" conclusion when faced with moral problems can be a bewildering and vexing proposition. But he contended that businesspeople are likely to reach and act on morally appropriate decisions if they do not lose sight of the fundamental issue of fairness. Those who get sidetracked by issues of profitability and legality in gauging the morality of a business decision, on the other hand, often reach ethically skewed choices. As has been proven time and again in the business world, the legality of a course of action may be utterly irrelevant to its "rightness." In addition, any discussion of business ethics is a subjective one, for everyone brings different concepts of ethical behavior to the table. These moral standards are shaped by all sorts of things, from home environment to religious upbringing to cultural traditions.

In recent years, the issue of business ethics has garnered increased attention. Corporate research and watchdog groups such as the Ethics Resource Center and the Council on Economic Priorities point out that the number of corporations that engage in ethics training and initiate socially responsive programs has increased dramatically over the course of the past two decades, and that courses on business ethics have proliferated in America's business schools during that time as well. But observers have also noted that over that same period of time, the business world saw numerous instances of stock price pumping through corporate downsizing, punitive actions against "whistleblowers," and other practices that point to a still-prevalent emphasis on the bottom line over all other considerations in many industries.


----------



## firewarrior820 (Sep 16, 2008)

so what your saying is "its just business nothing personal"


----------



## BubbRubb (Sep 17, 2008)

The Internet:  making stalking easy since 1994


----------



## sinnian (Sep 17, 2008)

I understand your frustration, however, this is not going to help get what you want.


----------



## MainePellethead (Sep 17, 2008)

This is high on my list of WHY I love going on a pellet shopping trip.....buying....loading and coming home WITH my product   Not a fan at all of the pre buy sentiment....


----------



## Xena (Sep 17, 2008)

If you are lucky enough to be in their delivery
area, Pelletsales.com takes your cc but *does not* take
your money until the goods are delivered.  One
of many reasons why I will be a long time customer of theirs.


Posting someones name, addy, and phone number on
a forum is not cool and is very childish.  Not only is it not cool, but
it could cause trouble for Craig since he runs this forum.
Grow up, get over it, learn from it, and move on.


----------



## NoMoreOPEC (Sep 17, 2008)

zeta said:
			
		

> If you are lucky enough to be in their delivery
> area, Pelletsales.com takes your cc but *does not* take
> your money until the goods are delivered.  One
> of many reasons why I will be a long time customer of theirs.
> ...



The information posted is all public domain with a simple whois search.

All I am doing is exposing www.pelletsdirect.com  's business practices and there has been no personal attacts. I would just like my money thats it.

-G


----------



## imacman (Sep 17, 2008)

zeta said:
			
		

> .....Grow up, get over it, learn from it, and move on.



Easy to say this, Zeta, when you aren't the one who might lose over $1000.


----------



## DiggerJim (Sep 17, 2008)

NoMoreOPEC said:
			
		

> In recent years, the issue of business ethics has garnered increased attention. Corporate research and watchdog groups such as the Ethics Resource Center and the Council on Economic Priorities point out that the number of corporations that engage in ethics training and initiate socially responsive programs has increased dramatically over the course of the past two decades, and that courses on business ethics have proliferated in America's business schools during that time as well. But observers have also noted that over that same period of time, the business world saw numerous instances of stock price pumping through corporate downsizing, punitive actions against "whistleblowers," and other practices that point to a still-prevalent emphasis on the bottom line over all other considerations in many industries.


If you haven't learned what is right and fair _*before*_ you're in college or the corner office, it's too late.


----------



## kbjelka (Sep 17, 2008)

zeta said:
			
		

> If you are lucky enough to be in their delivery
> area, Pelletsales.com takes your cc but *does not* take
> your money until the goods are delivered.  One
> of many reasons why I will be a long time customer of theirs.
> ...



I agree with Zeta, not cool.  That address may just be the web designer for all you know.  Call your credit card company and find another supplier.  I just purchased 2 tons of Lignetics at TSC for $240 per ton right here in the heart of unaffordable Fairfield County.


----------



## webbie (Sep 17, 2008)

Posting public info is fine - it is 100% public and everyone can find it with one click.

I disagree that he won't get help here. So far he has actions he can take with the cc company, and he also can try calling or emailing the domain registrant. Sure, it could be a web designer (a wealthy one), but chances are it is the principal...and if it is not, just say sorry. No biggie.

Also, it helps other here avoid the same problem.

I can say this - I have met two of the top dogs at Pelletsales.com - and they are straight up people. That does not mean they don't have problems and that the prices are cheap......but they are honorable business people who have a staff of 30+ people working for them and a LARGE investment in the company. In other words, you are not gonna hear about the forklift from them. 

Take it for what it is worth. Doing business with a one-person firm that may work out of their house is a chancy thing.


----------



## NoMoreOPEC (Sep 17, 2008)

This is the right owner they have a store front with plenty of pellets for >$300.00. Ton.

http://www.robbinsgarden.com/index.html



-G


----------



## Ductape (Sep 17, 2008)

MainePellethead said:
			
		

> This is high on my list of WHY I love going on a pellet shopping trip.....buying....loading and coming home WITH my product   Not a fan at all of the pre buy sentiment....




My thoughts also.  The only pre-buy i was involved in was my last (don't really need, but like to have extra.....just incase)ton i got at TSC. I put half down and had my pellets (Somersets) within a couple weeks....... @$239.50/ton. As a rule, i pay when i can touch my pellets, and can bring them home with me. Waaaaaaay to many scams out there.


----------



## cncpro (Sep 17, 2008)

NoMoreOPEC said:
			
		

> This is the right owner they have a store front with plenty of pellets for >$300.00. Ton.
> 
> http://www.robbinsgarden.com/index.html
> 
> ...



I am not sure that you're correct on that.  I bought 4 tons of Hamer's Hot Ones from Robbin's Garden Center for $245 +del / ton in early June and arranged to have them delivered 2 weeks later and they kept that appointment.   The whole experience was excellent and I will very likely buy pellets from them next year.  I can't imagine why you would have even had to wait until July if you ordered in May...

The only similarity I see between the people that took your money and the Robbin's Garden people is the last name...

I am pretty sure it is 2 different businesses...


----------



## richg (Sep 17, 2008)

zeta said:
			
		

> Posting someones name, addy, and phone number on
> a forum is not cool and is very childish.  Not only is it not cool, but
> it could cause trouble for Craig since he runs this forum.
> Grow up, get over it, learn from it, and move on.



Ditto.  You are also making some serious assertions that pelletsdirect "is on the scam".


----------



## Ductape (Sep 17, 2008)

Not sure i fully grasp the complaint........ is it just that they don't have the BRAND they promised? Or they have NO pellets to deliver. Taking peoples money and not delivering pellets (and not returning the money) smells alot like a scam to me .


----------



## DiggerJim (Sep 17, 2008)

Ductape said:
			
		

> Not sure i fully grasp the complaint........ is it just that they don't have the BRAND they promised? Or they have NO pellets to deliver. Taking peoples money and not delivering pellets (and not returning the money) smells alot like a scam to me .


If you read the very first post it says he ordered pellets, they charged his credit card, they didn't deliver, they didn't talk to him until well after they failed to meet their delivery commitment and now won't return his phone calls to get his credit card refunded. 

Now there are some other questions unanswered like how he handled the conversations, whether they offered alternative pellets, etc. But right now, they took his money, didn't deliver and won't give him his money back. That's fraud (because they lied to him on multiple times about why they weren't delivering until the end when they fessed up & produced the communication from the pellet supplier that they weren't going to get their order so they couldn't deliver on their sales - they were b.s.ing until the end).


----------



## webbie (Sep 17, 2008)

NoMoreOPEC said:
			
		

> This is the right owner they have a store front with plenty of pellets for >$300.00. Ton.
> 
> http://www.robbinsgarden.com/index.html
> 
> ...



Please explain!
Do you know this? The only similarity I see is the last name - Robbins, which is a popular last name.

Edit - they are in the same town also, same ZIP......


----------



## gloersen (Sep 17, 2008)

I have placed in order for 5 tons of pellets and 2 tons of Envi bricks back in June.  They quoted me a devilvery date in Sept.  Although i did have to call a few times i did finnaly get my delivery date today for Sept 30.  So if the delivery comes through i will be satisfied that they lived up to there agreement which is all i ever ask for.


----------



## Dojistar (Sep 17, 2008)

Ductape said:
			
		

> Not sure i fully grasp the complaint........ is it just that they don't have the BRAND they promised? Or they have NO pellets to deliver. Taking peoples money and not delivering pellets (and not returning the money) smells alot like a scam to me .




I think the original poster is venting more than anything.  The letter from pelletsdirect.com clearly says right on it:  *Cancel order/refund money*  or  *Wait for product to become available.*

The poster can easily get his money back or he can wait for Lignetics to becomes available.  His choice.

And to whoever questioned the relationship between Robbins and pellets direct.  pellets direct and Robbins garden center are related.  Pellets direct deliveries are made on Robbins garden center flatbeds.  And Robbins have been raising their prices something fierce the past few months.  Going from $269 in July to $305 on Sept 1.

The price of pellets is getting to the point where it is almost cheaper to use oil now.  Heating oil futures are down like 70 cents a gal in the past 3 days.


----------



## webbie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for clearing up the relationship between the two....

Note that the original poster claims a few problems:
1. He CANNOT get credit on his card - or at least cannot contact them for such.
2. He CANNOT get pellets for the price he PAID....even though the order was taken and the card charged at the time.

Any business worth their salt would honor the charged priced (might be different if card was not charged).....and any decent business would refund the card immediately.

Even the idea of charging cards for a full amount MONTHS prior to delivery sits wrong with me. And, if you were going to do so, the price should be locked in.....

Pelletsdirect may or may not be doing things which are illegal (in terms of the UCC), but if the above is true they are certainly guilty of bad customer service and ethical lapses. Hopefully we will get an update to this situation.


----------



## bostonbaked (Sep 17, 2008)

You can find the owners here. Track them down and call them direct and you may get some action. I have found that many times the top dogs have no idea the way their help runs THEIR business. Hope you get results. To just let it go is BS that's why they pull this crap in the first place.   http://corp.sec.state.ma.us/corp/co...eadFromDB=True&UpdateAllowed;=&FEIN=870773131 http://corp.sec.state.ma.us/corp/co...eadFromDB=True&UpdateAllowed;=&FEIN=043152284


----------



## Panhandler (Sep 17, 2008)

Whenever someone will not return calls, etc., when you have a contract, do not hesitate to contact the BBB and the state Attorney General's Office. With the AG, your tax dollars pay for this and they work for you. It can save a lot of aggravation.


----------



## webbie (Sep 17, 2008)

Believe you me - a tiny operation like this knows EXACTLY how the help runs the business! We are talking mom and pop businesses here.
Anyway, good link for further verification. If I was the complainant, I would start sending the emails to multiple addresses, as well as faxes and phone calls to request my refund. Then I would simply report the failure to provide the agreed upon price (in paid in full goods) to the BBB or county consumer advocacy office.


----------



## Tristan (Sep 17, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> NoMoreOPEC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROBBIN'S GARDEN??? I buy my pellets from there last winter.  I go every week because i was afraid of getting a ton worth of bad pellets.  Everytime i go there, i see the PelletsDirect truck parked outside, NOT IDLING, as if it belonged there.  My co-worker got the same letter from PelletsDirect today.  I think Robbins Garden IS PelletsDirect.com


----------



## termv (Sep 17, 2008)

So the victim should have known better, that makes everything done to him, ok?  Kind of like if you dont lock your house doors and your house is robbed, tough luck it was your fault...


----------



## Tristan (Sep 17, 2008)

termv said:
			
		

> So the victim should have known better, that makes everything done to him, ok?  Kind of like if you dont lock your house doors and your house is robbed, tough luck it was your fault...



Wow, you are a mean person.  Plain and simple.


----------



## daisymc (Sep 17, 2008)

Do contact the Attorney General.  They have a form you can fill out on line (so it is simple).  Had a similar thing happen with a cell phone co.  The Attorney General had it all fixed and my $800. back in my account in less than 10 days.  Let them have the worry, they will get your money back and you will not have to hassle with it. I will never again argue with a company, I will go straight to the Attorney General, they can get the job done, even when you cant make any headway.  Good Luck


----------



## termv (Sep 17, 2008)

termv said:
			
		

> So the victim should have known better, that makes everything done to him, ok?  Kind of like if you dont lock your house doors and your house is robbed, tough luck it was your fault...



That was meant to be sarcastic.


----------



## DiggerJim (Sep 17, 2008)

Tristan said:
			
		

> ROBBIN'S GARDEN??? I buy my pellets from there last winter.  I go every week because i was afraid of getting a ton worth of bad pellets.  Everytime i go there, i see the PelletsDirect truck parked outside, NOT IDLING, as if it belonged there.  My co-worker got the same letter from PelletsDirect today.  I think Robbins Garden IS PelletsDirect.com


If there are Lignetics selling for $300/ton there and the OP got the word that they couldn't get Lignetics (to be sold to him at $259) Robbins would be in deep do-do with the powers that be in the AG's office. Making a mistake is one thing, lying and deliberate deception have a special place in criminal law (instead of being merely a civil issue for the contract breach that seems to have occurred).


----------



## NoMoreOPEC (Sep 20, 2008)

Update! After calling and calling and calling and leaving Countless messages on www.Pelletsdirect.com 's answering machine I FINALLY got a hold of someone and told them that I wanted a refund and asked when it would be posted to my CC. They said they would be posting it that night....well....it's now been 3 days and still no credit has been applied to my CC. I called yet again and left another message asking for a refund and for someone to call me back....still waiting for that call. Btw...they don't offer any other alternatives for you either....it's either you can wait with no guarantee that it will be filled or you can get your $ back. They have been LESS than helpful or truthful as to what is going on. I have to ask, has anyone else gotten their $ returned???


-G


----------



## Panhandler (Sep 20, 2008)

NoMoreOPEC said:
			
		

> Update! After calling and calling and calling and leaving Countless messages on www.Pelletsdirect.com 's answering machine I FINALLY got a hold of someone and told them that I wanted a refund and asked when it would be posted to my CC. They said they would be posting it that night....well....it's now been 3 days and still no credit has been applied to my CC. I called yet again and left another message asking for a refund and for someone to call me back....still waiting for that call. Btw...they don't offer any other alternatives for you either....it's either you can wait with no guarantee that it will be filled or you can get your $ back. They have been LESS than helpful or truthful as to what is going on. I have to ask, has anyone else gotten their $ returned???
> 
> 
> -G



 Now I'm having flashbacks from my Dogwood Energy  six month nightmare last year. Many similar details. Go right now to google your state AG's website and file a complaint. Now. And the BBB. Now.


----------



## Tristan (Sep 20, 2008)

Go straight to Robbins Garden Center ... THEY ARE PELLETSDIRECT.COM.


----------



## escobarmj (Sep 20, 2008)

.





> Posting someones name, addy, and phone number on
> a forum is not cool and is very childish.  Not only is it not cool, but
> it could cause trouble for Craig since he runs this forum.
> Grow up, get over it, learn from it, and move on.


---------------------------

I disagree. It is always appropriate, in my opinion, to name names when you get ripped off. Helps others avoid the same problem and may shame the vendor into acting to resolve the issue. I don't think I would just "move on".


----------



## webbie (Sep 20, 2008)

Exactly - I'll let everyone know the first time we get sued, but having talked to my insurance agent a decade ago, I really....really.....really doubt it. Talk about actual perceptions and experiences is just that.

Now if I PLOTTED with dozens of members and told them to post bad things about a company to drive the stock down...and I was big short of that company, that might be another thing. But I don't. I don't tell anyone here what to do. And pelletsdirect/robbins has the FULL right to post here and dispute the situation. I can neither confirm or deny the actual occurrences.....but am fairly certain that there is no "plot" behind it.


----------



## eddyburns (Sep 20, 2008)

Tristan said:
			
		

> Go straight to Robbins Garden Center ... THEY ARE PELLETSDIRECT.COM.



On Thursday afternoon, I received my three tons of LG's from Robins Garden Center ($800 for 3 tons delivered).  Since I had just read this topic, I asked the pellet delivery driver if Robins Garden Center was Pelletsdirect.com.  He said no, Pelletsdirect.com is owned by another member of the family who opened a business on his own and does not work for/at the store.  I believed him and his truck said Robins Pellets, not Pelletsdirect.com.  

My pellets were purchased at the last day of June, but *I* delayed delivery until September (priorities have me renovating our kitchen first and my Harman order wasn't looking too promising).  My experience with Robins Garden Center (Austroflamm Integra II and 3 tons LG's purchased and delivered) has restored my faith in the industry after my earlier dealings with a local Harman dealer.

So, I'll keep doing business with Robins...  Helpful, reliable and hassle-free (my wife even bought a few new shrubs that were on sale and planted them herself!!)

Eddyburns

ps.  kitchen not done & stove not installed, but pellets are in the garage!!


----------



## slls (Sep 20, 2008)

Good deal, I paid $747 for 3 tons first week of June.


----------



## CygnusX1 (Sep 21, 2008)

DiggerJim said:
			
		

> Ductape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First of all, PelletsDirect.com does not "take" anyone's money. Your credit card is charged at the time of delivery, not when the order is placed.

I have been using them for 4 years now and have had no problems. Yes, this year they have had issues with getting pellets from their distributors, which resulted in delays. 

Instead of going on a rant about how bad they are, was the question asked if they had another type of pellet as replacement? I'm not so sure that all the facts are right on this post.


----------



## webbie (Sep 21, 2008)

CygnusX1 said:
			
		

> First of all, PelletsDirect.com does not "take" anyone's money. Your credit card is charged at the time of delivery, not when the order is placed..



Well, I'm glad you know that - but the customer claims otherwise! He states that the card was charged and that he cannot get credit.

Is there a reason why you know this to be false?

I generally take a customer at his/her word because I see no reason a person would be complaining or calling the attorney general if they had their refund.....

And...the idea of a "different family member" running the business out of the same location does not pass my smell test! People don't care what the corporate structure is! They care that the trucks are parked there....and that the same "family" is apparently involved. One reflects on the other. If Robbins is A-OK, and Pelletsdirect is not....well, the Robbins folks should not let them work out of there.....because it reflects on them.

Anyway, I hope the refund is forthcoming. Personally, I think pellets (the ones ordered or equiv) should have been provided at the promised price...because a credit card (firm order) was given. But that is another story. At this point, the customer should get their money back. Of course, we have no way from here of knowing all sides of such a story - except that we have 250,000 posts and very few like this, so I don't think people generally use the board to ruin reputations.


----------



## Dojistar (Sep 21, 2008)

CygnusX1 said:
			
		

> DiggerJim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Souzafone (Sep 21, 2008)

Same here, paid up front upon ordering, got them much later, but I communicated pretty frequently with them.


----------



## Lam379 (Sep 21, 2008)

In responce to all of the comments made about www.pelletsdirect.com, I feel the need to share my experiance with them. I posted somewhere in the forum on September 13th that pelletsdirect.com would NOT be deliverving my August order.  I posted this to give others the heads up.

My initial order was placed at the end of June. It was for 8 tons in August and 9 tons in October, this was to supply 4 families. I had tried to make contact through
numerous phone calls and by senting multiple emails (neither of which were ever returned) to find out the status of the August order. My credit card was charged nearly $5000.00 at the time of the order. I was notified in an E-mailed letter on Septenber 13th stating their inability to fulfill the August order. I notified them through e-mail the following morning that I wanted to cancel both orders. I had contacted pelletsales.com immediately after recieving the the letter from pelletsdirect.com and left them a message to contact me. A rep from pelletsales.com contacted me the following morning, I told him about my problem and placed an order through them.

It has been one week and I still have not recieved my refund from PelletsDirect.com. I sent them another email last night requesting the refund. I will be leaving another message today. If they do not refund my money by tomorrow afternoon, I will contact my credit card company. It is horrible to find out from one of the posts that Pelletsdirect.com heard in July that Lignetics was having distribution problems. Yet they never apprised me of the issues, never offered me another brand, and certainly never offered to refund my money.  All of which would have been the professional and responible thing to do.  

I hope for myself and others that our refunds come quickly and the heating season doesn't.


----------



## nanama72 (Oct 23, 2008)

I just wanted to report that we also got screwed by Pellets direct.  We booked early for delivery in JULY and called nearly every week being told that the LG granules would be sent next week, then again next week, then again next week for months.  Than we were told they couldn't be shipped because the truck broke down. Then again it will be next week, next week, next week.  Just a week ago, after frequent calls with no return phone calls and emails not responded to, we were told that due to some problem with importation from Canada, no LG granules will be available.  They offered us alternative pellets or our money back, and when we called a couple of days later to confirm alternative pellets to be shipped in January, they said they had no alternative pellets available.  So we lost all the advantage of pre-ordering, both peace of mind and financial.  It seems other people on this list received their LG granules in July, so I'm not sure what the problem was.  Maybe they didn't want to drive out to where we were.  This is our first year buying pellets and they were endorsed on this site by positive customer service.  Now we are scrambling to buy much higher priced pellets.  I would just like to confirm the warning that customer service is not a strength of pelletsdirect.com and I am hoping that the order we recently made to pelletsales.com comes through because they too have already put delivery off a week later than they originally stated.  I honestly feel like it was false advertising on the part of pelletsdirect.com.  We will be lodging a complaint with the better business bureau but I just wanted to confirm that the original poster here was not the only one with this problem.


----------



## treehackers (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm in the same situation. I ordered 1 skid of envi-blocks in August for September delivery. I was told that these were in stock ready to ship. My credit card was charged in Sept but no blocks. I've called many times but no one EVER answers the phone so I left messages along with several emails with NO response. Almost November now with no fuel - thanks for the BS!


----------



## lecomte38 (Oct 23, 2008)

My card was charged in June when I ordered my 5 tons of Barefoot pellets. I was a little nervous.  They were delivered on time. in late August.


----------



## nanama72 (Oct 26, 2008)

Still no returns to emails or phone messages regarding refunding us our money.  They also closed their office on Friday.  I really hope they are not also going bankrupt.  We're going to try to reach them again on Monday.  Has anybody gotten a refund from them?


----------



## Lam379 (Oct 27, 2008)

I eventaully did get my refund from pelletsdirect.com after threatening to contact the attorney generals office and my credit card company. The owner sent me a snippy reply that my refund was processed a couple days earlier and had just not been posted by my credit card company yet. She went on to chastise me for not contacting my credit card company directly to check for a credit. She acted as if I was in the wrong for demanding my refund. She never appologized for the lack of communication, the misinformation or the unprofessional behavior she had displayed. I placed my new order with pelletsales.com, they were delivered and every employee I had conctact with was very pleasant and helpful.

I am personally glad to be done with pelletsdrect.com. Good luck to everyone still waiting on a refund.


----------



## Ductape (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it me, or is there a re-curring pattern with these pellet companies???


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 27, 2008)

Ductape said:
			
		

> Is it me, or is there a re-curring pattern with these pellet companies???



No, it is not you. You folks really need to call your AG and the BBB now! As I have posted here before, it happened to me last season with Dogwood Energy out of TN. Same crap, ordered in April for delivery in August. Excuse after excuse, finally got a check in October AFTER I filed a complaint with the TN AG. I got my check about two weeks before they filed bankruptcy. DON'T WAIT! File a complaint. They will screw you and take your money.


----------



## nanama72 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for your input.  We called the credit card company and even though Tammy said they would credit us on Oct 14th, it's the 27th and the credit card company said they haven't received any credits.  They told us we can submit to refute the charge but the guarantee is only 60 days and we paid in June for delivery in July.  We did submit with the better business bureau and the attorney general's office.  Thanks for everybody's help.  Also, Tammy, who I believe is also the owner, has also been rude to us on the phone and has never apologized for all the inconvenience and expense she is causing.


----------



## Ductape (Oct 28, 2008)

What i'm not understanding is......... why are so many people OK with getting charged for pellets in early spring when they aren't going to get delivered till fall?? This just wreaks of ripoff ! If the company selling the pellets doesn't have the capital to buy the pellets without charging the customer the full amount there is a problem (I can understand a deposit). If they don't have the capital, they get a business loan to buy the pellets. If they can't get some type of business loan, or can't pay for the pellets themselves....... there is a problem . Spend your money elsewhere!


----------



## nanama72 (Oct 28, 2008)

When we bought in June for delivery in July it was not clear they did not have pellets in stock.


----------



## My_3_Girls (Oct 29, 2008)

She's still taking orders.  "It's a long wait list.... probably into February for delivery"   Man, I hate dishonesty.


----------



## nanama72 (Oct 29, 2008)

Lesson learned, sort of.  Pelletsales.com delivered today, but some sort of mixup because they delivered 2 instead of 3 tons.  I wish I could just go pick up pallets on my own.  How do people do it if they buy a pallet and someone at the distribution center puts a pallet into their truck with a forklift.  Do they just unload the pellets directly from the truck?  Those 1 ton pallets are hard to move around!


----------



## imacman (Oct 29, 2008)

convertingtowood said:
			
		

> Lesson learned, sort of.  Pelletsales.com delivered today, but some sort of mixup because they delivered 2 instead of 3 tons.  I wish I could just go pick up pallets on my own.  How do people do it if they buy a pallet and someone at the distribution center puts a pallet into their truck with a forklift.  Do they just unload the pellets directly from the truck?  Those 1 ton pallets are hard to move around!



Sounds like maybe an "intentional" mix-up (?)....their trying to spread the pellets they do have around to the most number of customers they can, to get people off their backs.

And if it was a "mistake", have they refunded you the difference, or offered to bring the other ton tomorrow?

As for picking up in a truck yourself, unless you have a forklift, you just have to unload them by hand.  I do 2 bags at a time, and it takes about 30-40 min. for a ton by myself.  If you can bribe a friend ot two w/ some cold "beverage", that time can be shortened considerably!!  LOL


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 29, 2008)

convertingtowood said:
			
		

> Lesson learned, sort of.  Pelletsales.com delivered today, but some sort of mixup because they delivered 2 instead of 3 tons.  I wish I could just go pick up pallets on my own.  How do people do it if they buy a pallet and someone at the distribution center puts a pallet into their truck with a forklift.  Do they just unload the pellets directly from the truck?  Those 1 ton pallets are hard to move around!



Did you call them about it?  My experience with their customer 
service has been excellent.


----------



## nanama72 (Oct 29, 2008)

Pelletsales.com is going to cut us a check.  Still no word from Pelletsdirect about refunding us.  Hoping pellet prices will go down later in the year and we can pick some up then.  Thanks for everyone's suggestions.


----------



## mnoack (Oct 30, 2008)

NoMoreOPEC said:
			
		

> DiggerJim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There is no shortage - what there is is a reaction to very high new pellet stove sales & media hype. The media has basically driven up the pellet prices with & manufactured an artificial pellet shortage with their irresponsible & hysterical reporting.

I bit the bullet & bought 5 tons of pellets the second week of August because I could only find one local dealer who was still taking orders. I bought them at Home Depot in Topsham, Maine at 259.00. Ten days earlier, they had been 239.00. At the time I bought the pellets, I was told they'd arrive by the end of October. They came in less than two weeks. 

At the time I ordered the pellets no Lowes in Maine was taking orders, no other Home Depot in my area & BJs & Sams Club were not taking orders, all because they said they were backed up at least through the end of October. The same was true of independents, although some of them were still taking orders for November, but at 300.00 or so in August.

By mid September, all of these big box stores had plenty of pellets in stock (at $6.00 a bag).  My advise - wait as long as you can to buy. There is no shortage of pellets - there may well be a glut, as so many people bought their whole season early, and as someone pointed out, there are plenty available at $300.00 a ton; & after the election, oil is almost certainly going back up.


----------



## JustWood (Oct 30, 2008)

mnoack said:
			
		

> NoMoreOPEC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll bet a million dollars you're a big Michael Moore fan!


----------



## rap69ri (Oct 30, 2008)

I feel lucky after reading all of these posts. I purcahsed 24 tons of pellets from PelletsDirect in March for delivery in June/July. I called them in mid-June for an update and they gave me a delivery date, and that's when they showed up. Granted the truck load was delivered directly form the Barefoot so there was minimal impact from the folks at PelletsDirect, but it worked out for me. I feel bad for all of you that are still waiting, and I hope your pellets arrive soon.


----------



## moorehaven (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow! I thought I was hit hard at $3.49/40lb. bag/$174.50/ton  of Heat Resource Hard Oak pellets. My supplier told me he has seen pellet demand up three-fold from last year at this time. Also said he's seeing the same shortages in wood shavings animal bedding. Guess I'm glad I can raid the corn crib when I need too.


----------



## nanama72 (Oct 31, 2008)

Just wanted to post an update.  Finally we got a response from pelletsdirect AFTER they received contact from the BBB.  She says to them that Pelletsdirect offered us Phoenix substandard pellets to replace our premium LG granules.  When she spoke with us, she told us there was no future deliveries available, after stringing us along for FOUR months.  Offering us low grade pellets is not equivalent to offering us the pellets we purchased back in June for July delivery.  We lost over $700 because of their practices.  This company's business practices are unbelievable.  

We were prevented by Pellets direct from getting any preseason pellets like all the pellet hogs on here.  We wanted to be like them.  Now we're just pellet pig wannabe's.


----------



## in-control (Oct 31, 2008)

I am using these guy's and so far they charged me for 4 tons of barefoot's to be delivered on December, early bird special price.  They charged my account last month, September,  I placed the order in July.  I also called Robins garden center and they said that I would be contacted when their received pellets and made an offer, they never called me.  

Their is hoarding going on and price manipulation, like any business,  I drive by a truck service center, Stafford St.,  that must have 400 ton's of Lignetics sitting in their yard covered with tarp.  Every couple of day's they get more.  Just like the oil tankers waiting in the harbor for high oil prices to dock - so are the dealers.  

I better get those pellet in December, my stove is being installed then.  I just called Pellets Direct and they did not pick up the phone.  To be far it seems that everyone is experiences hit and miss service, regardless of the dealer.


----------



## davevassar (Oct 31, 2008)

I have bought pellets from PD in the past, but I picked them up behind Robbin's. They are the only company anywhere near me that carried Barefoots.

I've been buyig them by the bag from Robbins, and they price per bag has gone up significantly. Last time I bought from them, Eagle Valley pellets where over $7 per bag. The week before they were $6.50. they offer different kinds each time I go in there. They only offered Eable Valley and some other brand by the bag, but when I drove out to the yard to pick em up, there was another guy loading up Energex pellets, which it looked like there were around 50-60 tons in the yard.


----------



## DiggerJim (Oct 31, 2008)

in-control said:
			
		

> I just called Pellets Direct and they did not pick up the phone.  To be far it seems that everyone is experiences hit and miss service, regardless of the dealer.


It probably doesn't help you, but my dealer is super. CTPellet.com has been upfront about what's going on, they've had pellets for pickup in Torrington (they're fully booked for deliveries) and when they ran out they posted that rather then lead people on. Their prices are up there ($300/ton last I looked) and they're out of stock for new orders (not the already committed ones) until November (tomorrow?). There are good folks out there and I suspect over time those are the ones that will still be there next year and the year after that.


----------



## in-control (Oct 31, 2008)

I just talked with the people @ PelletsDirect and they stated that their behind this month on deliveries but should be caught up next month, November.


----------



## nanama72 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks to the suggestions about the BBB.  We did receive a credit from Pellets Direct to our credit card.


----------



## Screwedbypelletsdirect (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, I did a search for complaints against pellets direct and can't believe what I have found!  I wanted people to know that my husband and I have been and still are having trouble with pellets direct.  We purchased a stove and 4 tons of pellets the end of June 08.  The stove was installed and pellets delivered in August.  Credit card was charged in June for all!  Had trouble with returning phone calls from day one.  Had issues with getting them to pull a permit.  I really could go on but I'd be writing a book.  Go to use the stove early October and the stove keeps shutting down due to E1 error code which is vacuum loss.  Again, to make along story short.  After a long month of phone calls, visits, etc.  Kevin has been unable to fix the stove.  We have replaced parts, caps....you name it!  Bottom line, we are returning it.  It doesn't work.  Common sense would be to make the customer happy and take the product back.  Not them, keeps telling me that England Stove works needs to tell him to remove it.  So I call the manufacturer more than once and they say sure he can return it and they don't understand the problem.  We don't understand either.  Put in a claim with the credit card, we've been refunded but he will not come and take the stove and pellets.  Will not return our calls.  Keeps telling me he needs to service the stove.  How do you service a brand new stove?  Very poor customer service.  The worst I've ever seen.  We filed a complaint with the BBB weeks ago too.  Next we are onto Attorney General's office.  Buyer BEWARE!!


----------



## kbd627 (Nov 6, 2008)

If I were you I would've gotten only price of stove credited back and sold the 4 tons of pellets. WOuld've been sad w/o the stove but you would've had extra money for oil!


----------



## woodsman23 (Nov 6, 2008)

There is a person near me selling 270 tons for 350.00 a ton starting 11/14/08. Where in pratell is he getting 270tons if there is such a shortage??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????.

explain please...  HIS E-mail> wood pellets will be here for pick up11/14/08 - $350 seeing your a neighbor i can get you a better deal.


----------



## moorehaven (Nov 6, 2008)

I think a few greedy east coast dealers need lynchin'.....and maybe I'm just too country, but who in their right mind would pay those prices per ton anyway...?!? At $350(+)/ton I'd be looking into investing in my own pellet press.
A pellet shortage??....give me a break.....if there was one why am I only paying $174/ton here in the midwest...? Even if it were so, it validates why I bought a stove with more than one burn option.
Truely, I don't mean to make light of ya'lls plight.....just gotta wonder how you got yourselves in that fix in the first place. Please don't tell me that when you had your pellet burner installed you had your other heat sources removed from the house...?!?


----------



## treehackers (Nov 13, 2008)

UPDATE!


Just got my pallet of Envi-blocks in (Nov 12). Ordered in August, I was told they were in stock and they would be delivered in Sept. - 2 1/2 month wait past due date


----------



## DiggerJim (Nov 13, 2008)

treehackers said:
			
		

> UPDATE!
> Just got my pallet of Envi-blocks in (Nov 12). Ordered in August, I was told they were in stock and they would be delivered in Sept. - 2 1/2 month wait past due date


Wow! The dealer in Torrington has had them for months - pallet only though. I was waiting so I can buy a smaller quantity for my brick oven. The ACE hardware store in town has had them out for the past couple of months too. Availability definitely appears to be a local phenomenon.


----------



## iceman (Nov 14, 2008)

i believe these companies took in what they thought they could handle and then the mills couldn't produce causing the long waits.... in the meantime the prices shot through the roof..(remember diesel this summer)  and now they are starting to meet the demand.... there was another thread very similiar to this ........remember????????   so i don't think its just people out screw customers that have paid ... i think its just a combination of things mainly the economy and the high demand for stoves/ pellets this past year


----------



## Lobstah (Nov 15, 2008)

Folks...prices are all based on supply and demand.  businesses aren't "greedy" just because they are making a profit.  When they gouge too much compared to alternatives, people will stop buying the product and the price will come down.  Simple economics.  A business owner should be working hard to maximize profit.  There's no monopoly.

I tried buying pellets back in October.  None to be had anywhere.  Drive 90miles north?...pellets all over the place.  Every agway had 'em.  BUT...cordwood?...couldn't be found in Elliot Maine.  $375/cord for GREEN wood.  It's about $275 for seasoned around here.

But it's all based on what the local market will bear.  With heating oil prices plunging now, from $3.95/gal down to $2.15, the price of pellets HAS to drop, or dealers will be storing them until next winter, which they don't want to do.

Lob


----------



## blakew (Nov 19, 2008)

I have done a lot of research and I am getting ready to buy a big E pellet stove. I have been workign with Rural King. I know they aren't a scam. They have over 40 some stores across the nation. A friend of mine bought a Big E from them, and I am looking at doing the same. You can't beat their prices. They must be making very little margin on these stoves, because you can't find them any cheaper anywhere else. Their revenue commitment to fedex for doing so much  business gives them a huge discount on freight. I'll post the link to their breckwell stoves:

https://www.ruralking.com/Store/SearchBrands.aspx?BrandId=2858


----------



## treehackers (Nov 19, 2008)

I bought my Big E at Ruralking.com for $1399.00 + $125 shipping

I was indecisive for a couple of weeks. If I would have pulled the trigger earlier they had them listed for $999.00. This is what the Big E should be priced at, it really is only a $1200 stove. 

The dealers around here jacked up the prices for a Big E to $1999.99 plus tax and delivery - that's $2149.99 for a Big E! NO WAY

Anyway my stove was delived in about 2 weeks - very good service. Not like pelletsdirect.com. 

I understand the "supply and demand" argument but I called and specifically asked if what I wanted was in stock when ordering. I was told the Envi-blocks were all they had in stock at the time which was perfect. I placed the order and was told to expect shipment in 3 weeks. 3 months later they arrived after several non returned emails and phone calls - poor customer service not supply and demand


----------

